# Should I Get The Fangshi Shuang Ren?



## BrokenZhanchi17 (Jul 27, 2013)

I heard about a new cube called the fangshi shuang ren. I watched a very detailed review on it, and it seems like the perfect 3x3 for me. I'm just worried that if i buy it, it won't be as great as people say it is, plus i dont have any lube, so i usually try to make whatever i get in the box work for me. (i just don't have the money for lube right now.)
I'm also pretty bad at tensioning. And again, no lube so i can't really tell if my tensions are good or not. I think i should buy it though. What do you guys think?


----------



## aceofspades98 (Jul 27, 2013)

I really don't like mine. But that depends, if you have a store bought, go ahead and by one. If you use Guhong, Zanchi, etc, it isn't really worth it.


----------



## googlebleh (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah, Dayan cubes might not be so helpful without lube, but my shuangren worked well without lube. Whether you'll like it or not is a matter of opinion though, and no one will be able to tell you that but you, once you try it.

As for tensioning, all cubes do better with proper tensioning, so there's your motivation to learn.


----------



## cannon4747 (Jul 27, 2013)

I like it a lot. It took a while to break in and get to this point where it is so amazing but it's finally there and i love it. Also, I'd advise to replace the stickers because the stock stickers, although vinyls, are rather thin and will look very dark with black plastic. I bought some half brights + bright blue sets from cubesmith to solve this problem. I also lubed the core with shock oil.

EDIT: the one problem I do have is the occaisonal corner twists that occur every 15-20 solves or so if you aren't careful.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 27, 2013)

It's my main right now. I really like it and broke some PBs with it pretty much soon after I got it. I'm not sure what the corner twisting is about. I think it depends on your tensions and your turning style. Personally, I've only had one corner twist in a couple thousand solves. I'm not sure whether that's due to my style or my tensions or both. Just be warned that many people have complained about that so you might be taking your chances. I agree that it's pretty good without lube already. If you do get some lube at some point you'll want to lube the core. Pieces don't really need much.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 27, 2013)

I never have corner twists on the Fangshi while solving. I've had 2 corner twists in a row with a Zhanchi and a Guhong though, and my Fangshi is really really loose. Don't know why everyone else keeps getting corner twists.
I would recommend the Fangshi.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 27, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I never have corner twists on the Fangshi while solving. I've had 2 corner twists in a row with a Zhanchi and a Guhong though, and my Fangshi is really really loose. Don't know why everyone else keeps getting corner twists.
> I would recommend the Fangshi.



Yay, someone else who doesn't get corner twists on the SR like me.


----------



## YddEd (Jul 27, 2013)

sneaklyfox said:


> Yay, someone else who doesn't get corner twists on the SR like me.


How is your Fangshi tensioned?


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 27, 2013)

All the best cubes can be bad if not tensioned and lubed well. Learn to tension, and get some lube. Cores need lube, even if some cubes like SR don't need it on the pieces.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jul 27, 2013)

YddEd said:


> How is your Fangshi tensioned?



It's hard to judge relative tightness/looseness as I believe everyone has a different idea of what's tight or loose but mine can cut 45 degrees without problem and half a cubie or a little more reverse.


----------



## isaganiesteron (Aug 2, 2013)

The Fangshi Shuang Ren is really light and fast turning. If you are upgrading from store bought cube the Fangshi is a great cube to upgrade to. If you already have Zanchi, it has lighter turning and more controllable.


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 2, 2013)

Corner twists are very annoying in this cube, and they are the main disadvantage of this 3x3


----------



## YddEd (Aug 2, 2013)

mati1242 said:


> Corner twists are very annoying in this cube, and they are the main disadvantage of this 3x3


I honestly wonder why most people get corner twists on the Fangshi ShuangRen..


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 2, 2013)

YddEd said:


> I honestly wonder why most people get corner twists on the Fangshi ShuangRen..


Because they have it too loose.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 2, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> Because they have it too loose.


My Fangshi is at the loosest tension and it never does corner twists.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 2, 2013)

It all depends on turning style. I have the uglierst style there is and have many corner twists.. Only had one on Weilong in a billion solves..


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 2, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> It all depends on turning style.


That is probably true, but tension does matter. I had many corner twists at first, and since tightening, I have had maybe one following an ugly lockup. My turning style is "drunk chimpanzee".


----------



## YddEd (Aug 2, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> That is probably true, but tension does matter. I had many corner twists at first, and since tightening, I have had maybe one following an ugly lockup. My turning style is "drunk chimpanzee".


My turning style is probably 'corner cut on every move'


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 2, 2013)

mark49152 said:


> My turning style is "drunk chimpanzee".





YddEd said:


> My turning style is probably 'corner cut on every move'



LOL. My style is called 'spastic-ninja'


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 2, 2013)

Actually I remember seeing a video where someone demonstrated how corners twist on a SR, and it happened when finger pressure stayed too long on a corner piece that was cutting. Don't recall which video it was.


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 2, 2013)

That must have been Cyoubx.


----------



## windhero (Aug 2, 2013)

I've never had a corner twist on a ShuangRen. It's also the only cube in the high-end speedcubing class that does not need lube to work great. Lube in the core would be great but the pieces dont need it.


----------



## cubesonfire (Aug 2, 2013)

The thread starter has not replied yet 
Maybe he is dead lol


----------



## uniacto (Aug 2, 2013)

cubesonfire said:


> The thread starter has not replied yet
> Maybe he is dead lol



that's really insensitive. 

why would you even say that.


----------



## YddEd (Aug 2, 2013)

cubesonfire said:


> The thread starter has not replied yet
> Maybe he is dead lol


Last Activity 7 Hours Ago
Probably asleep or just didn't notice.


uniacto said:


> that's really insensitive.
> 
> why would you even say that.


+1 Not funny.


----------



## Yellowsnow98 (Aug 2, 2013)

I've never had a corner twist on a SR...
Though not having one might be why.


----------



## isaganiesteron (Aug 2, 2013)

I've heard of corner twists being a deal breaker, but I really have a aggressive turning style and it never twisted on me.


----------

